# Problems with 2 in OB class



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

OK, so my son and I are both taking our boys to class. My dogs are a couple of "mamas boys". Problem is, whichever dog my son is handling wants to come to me, and is giving my son a very hard time...not wanting to pay attention to him. The instructor is working with them, and just says to keep after it. It is a pretty big building, and I try to stay as far away as possible from my son and his dog, and that does help.
I do have more time with the dogs, and they are learning well. I plan on doing 1 on 1 time more with my boy and dog to teach him how to handle him better...
Does anyone have any other ideas how I could help him succeed with his dog better? (he is not set on 1 or the other, but maybe we should stick with 1 for now?)
We have traded dogs a couple times, Axel is a rambunctious puppy, but has a good start on training (he is foolproof ONCE YOU HAVE HIS ATTENTION) on his heel, sit, down, and stay, even off leash.
Smoke is just learning, he surges ahead is his biggest thing..and it's a little hard to slow him down, but he is heeling well (when you turn, he sticks right there, straight line he gets ahead a bit.) He has got "sit", but still requires a tap on the rear as a reminder at times. Down is a work in progress, as is stay...LOL! But in all honesty, he is easy to train. They both work well for me, and give my son a hard time.
This is really a matter of how to get these beasts of mine to pay attention when my boy handles them...
any advice much appreciated  even the little things that could make a big difference


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

They're in the same class? How old are they and how much training have they had?

I think the single biggest thing right now would be to separate them. It sounds like they're so distracted by each other that neither of them are capable of learning anything in this class. It would be better to work with each of them separately until they're practically perfect before trying to work with them together.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> They're in the same class? How old are they and how much training have they had?
> 
> I think the single biggest thing right now would be to separate them. It sounds like they're so distracted by each other that neither of them are capable of learning anything in this class. It would be better to work with each of them separately until they're practically perfect before trying to work with them together.


Yes, we are taking the same class. My rescue is 3 years, no training, but doing GREAT. My other dog is 7 months, I have worked with him from day 1, and he is great, for a 7 month old. Whichever dog "I" am handling listens, and does well. We can hand off, trade dogs, either of them will work for me really well, and just don't listen to my 14 year old kid.
Appreciate the advice, keep it comin'! Whichever dog I am working, pays attention and learns. Axel IS practically perfect. Except for distraction. Then just get him back, and all is well....as long as they are in my hands, they perform great...LOL! I love my dogs...


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I would recommend putting them in separate classes. It's important to work them without the other one -- not only to get rid of the distraction the other one may cause, but to work on having them ok without being together all the time.

Also, this would allow you to completely go out of sight to allow your son to focus on training his dog.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Let your son attend his own obedience class with the dog that was chosen for him to train and you can attend a different obedience class with your dog.

I wouldn't do any training of his dog, even if you do spend more time with the dogs in general. 

I know, easier said than done! I sure learned that the hard way with our Aussie, who is 100% my husband's dog. But it really is the only way to be fair to your son and the dog.
Sheilah


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

sit said:


> Let your son attend his own obedience class with the dog that was chosen for him to train and you can attend a different obedience class with your dog.
> 
> I wouldn't do any training of his dog, even if you do spend more time with the dogs in general.
> 
> ...


OK, there is no other classes here...that is fine, I am capable of training my own dog  He is not experienced in dog training, I feel I need to direct him a bit, at least. Arrgh, I thought this was gonna be easy..LOL!
Can I get a second opinion...no disrespect, if this is the common verdict, I will get outta class and go this route...Thank u, 4 real  I thought maybe if I trained them, then some1 else could take over....


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Dammit man, I paid 50 bucks for that class.... If that's what u'all think though...I will do it. Arrgh.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's what I would do, Pick one of the dogs to be your sons, He does everything with the dog, walking, feeding everything, even if he has to get up extra early before school to do it. If you crate the dogs I would even move that dog's crate to his room the dog is his. 
Your son is going to have to be the one to take control when the dog tries to go to you, he's going that have to redirect the dog in a different direction, I know this from experience my son took one of our border collies to 4H, for the first few meetings, the dog pulled to get to me since I was sitting on the side lines, and would try to run to me if they were practicing stays, My son was about 12 at the time, I ignored the dog and told my son he was in charge of the dog, in other words he was the dog's "Dad" and to take control of his dog. Not in a mean or harmful way and I gave him directions on how to redirect the dogs attention. It took a few meetings but it worked. 
I dont' know that I would say you have to be in different obed. classes like everyone else has, but I do think your son has to take over doing everything for the dog he is going to be training.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with concensus,,Have your son handle one dog and separate them from the class your in..

50 bucks is nothing for an obed class,


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

sit said:


> Let your son attend his own obedience class with the dog that was chosen for him to train and you can attend a different obedience class with your dog.
> 
> I wouldn't do any training of his dog, even if you do spend more time with the dogs in general.
> 
> ...


I do all the training with my GSD but you would think my husband was a long gone war hero when my husband comes home. Sometimes I think she may favor him more which really ticks me off considering I do all the obedience work, feeding and medication applications. I also take her to the park 5 days a week while he is a work.

He does no obedience work or agility work with her and I always have to remind him of what the proper commands are to get her to sit to get her harness on and what have you. Most times I just get her "dressed" to go out.

I work out of my house so maybe she takes me for granted


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have a houseful of dogs but none of them are "family" dogs. Each dog belongs to one person in the house and that person does all the training, feeding, etc. Not to say that we don't occasionally care for each other's dogs but overall we have our own. My 3 dogs follow me everywhere, my daughter's 2 dogs spend their time with her, while she is in school they hang out with me, but the second she walks in the door they attach to her. As a matter of fact, they will both go check her bedroom every now and then to see if she is there. Once the bulk of training is done, then we will work each other's dogs but not until we feel like the dog understands what is being asked of it and is reliable.

Annette


----------

